# Follistatin Price Drop and EP Contest Winners!



## TwisT (Jul 1, 2011)

*WEVE DECIDED TO LOWER THE PRICE OF OUR FOLLISTATIN 344 FROM $179.99 TO $149.99!*

WEVE ALSO LOWERED OUR *5 PACKS* FROM 889.99 TO *$729.95*

AND REMEMBER TO PM ME FOR AN ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT CODE TO SAVE YOU SOME CASH at EXTREME PEPTIDE






WERE ALSO KEEPING OUR SHIPPING PROMOTION GOING FOR THE TIME BEING.

*>> USA ORDERS OVER 150$ GET FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING <<

>> CANADIAN ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE EMS EXPRESS SHIPPING <<

>> ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS GET AN EXPRESS SHIPPING UPGRADE <<*
JUST PAY FOR REGULAR SHIPPING. NO INVOICE MINIMUM!

****

BELOW ARE THE *WINNERS* OF OUR SALE OF THE CENTURY CONTEST! IF YOUR   ORDER NUMBER IS A WINNING NUMBER PLEASE FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS TO   CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!
*
SEND AN EMAIL TO SERVICE@EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM WITH YOUR NAME AND WINNING INVOICE NUMBER. PLEASE INCLUDE WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE AS YOUR FREE ITEMS.*

ITS IMPORTANT TO REMEMBER THAT WHEN CHOOSING YOUR ITEMS YOU CONSIDER THE   10$ SHIPPING FEE. SO IF YOU WIN 50$ THEN CHOOSE 40$ IN PRODUCT ETC...

*WE WILL ONLY SHIP PRIZES TO THE SHIPPING ADDRESSES ON THE WINNING INVOICE.*   THE ONLY WAY TO CHANGE THIS IS FOR US TO VERIFY YOUR IDENTITY BY   CALLING YOU AT THE PHONE NUMBER LISTED ON THE ORIGINAL INVOICE.

*HERE ARE THE WINNERS AND YOUR PRIZES!*

Order # 3999 - 50$

Order # 4199 - 50$

Order # 4399 - 350$

Order # 4600 - 50$

Order # 4799 - 250$

Order # 5100 - 450$

Order # 5349 - 150$

Order # 5600 - 150$

Order # 5799 - 50$

Order # 6000 - 50$

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!​


----------

